
Ex-Uber exec wants to build a private city for Silicon Valley techies - analyst74
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-exec-private-charter-city-silicon-valley-techies-2020-6
======
cmdshiftf4
I think this is the most acceptable solution for everyone involved.

The people not living in big cities certainly do not seem to want big city
techies and their politics migrating there, and it'll be easier for them to
start their diverse eateries and bespoke coffee roasters from the ground up in
their segregated city.

If there's one thing we can hope to see come to life in the 2020s, let it be
this.

------
bjl
It's hard to imagine a more boring place than a city full of only techies.

------
GaryNumanVevo
$200 million, that’s seems kind of cheap to build an entirely new city

------
bcrl
Isolation makes diversity better, right?

~~~
Gibbon1
Cultural fit and all that.

------
tomohawk
Separate but equal?

